# Carmelo Anthony?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Such a longshot but should we lookinto somehow acquiring him? Do you think we could pull it off?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Wish we could but probably not. Other teams like the Rockets have more young pieces to offer. Unless Roddy or Dominique does something during the season to cause their stock to rise significantly, I don't see what we could offer that would trump another teams offer. Although I could see someone trumping the Knicks, since they can really only offer Gallinari and a pretty distant first round pick. Nets would probably offer Favors I'm guessing.


----------

